# Chinese pigeon



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi my friends 

look It‘s our fancy pigeon and pigeonwhistle 

link http://www.zhgsg.com/index.asp


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

continue。。。。


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

continue。。。。。


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

continue。。。。


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the pigeon... what is the breed called? or is it just Chinese pigeon?
Are they flyers or do you just show them?

The whistles are really cool too, they look very old.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

ummm. what type of breed are they?? they have really short beaks!! nice!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Where's the beak? I don't see a beak. How do those things eat?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I think they're Chinese Nasal Tufts. Cute, aren't they.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I love them! They have such beautiful little faces. Thank you so much for sharing these pictures.

The whistles are so unusual. I have never seen any and they do look old.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

That's what I thought it is ... those whistles are work of an artist...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

these are chinese nasal tuft pigeons, they have a nice story about their history but can't seem to find it online, only the very rich had these in ancient times and the whistles had a nice story too....can't remember it though!...here is a link to the standard

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/nasaltuftstandard.html/


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> these are chinese nasal tuft pigeons, they have a nice story about their history but can't seem to find it online, only the very rich had these in ancient times and the whistles had a nice story too....can't remember it though!...here is a link to the standard
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/nasaltuftstandard.html/


 Thanks for the info  I love the short beaked breeds


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Those are very beautiful pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

very pretty birds you have there and those whistles are pretty amazing too


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

中国小黑鸽;341551 said:


> continue。。。。


Very attractive pigeons, and the whistles are genuinely works of art. 

I do have a question....Why are your birds not wearing seamless bands?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Fascinating looking pigeons you have. I really like the Grey one you have posted. Real beautiful. I saw some of the pictures on your home page too.


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Love the pigeon... what is the breed called? or is it just Chinese pigeon?
> Are they flyers or do you just show them?
> 
> The whistles are really cool too, they look very old.



hi friend 
It's named “中国凤头鸽” in my homeland. some people translate the name into “Chinese Nasal Tuft Pigeon”.

there's long history to breed short beak pigeon in China。


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

中国小黑鸽;341808 said:


> hi friend
> It's named “中国凤头鸽” in my homeland. some people translate the name into “Chinese Nasal Tuft Pigeon”.
> 
> there's long history to breed short beak pigeon in China。


can you tell us the story, it really is a nice history....would love to hear it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I suppose they can only eat small seeds? Can they feed their young?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Im sure they are a breed that needs to be fostered but I also know they have a special pigeon mix that they make for the short beaked birds too so Im pretty sure they got that part covered already being that they been around for a long time now lol


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

WHat are they?!?! Cute and so cuter!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> Im sure they are a breed that needs to be fostered but I also know they have a special pigeon mix that they make for the short beaked birds too so Im pretty sure they got that part covered already being that they been around for a long time now lol


Actually, the standard for the chinese crested says they must be able to feed their own young. This breed does come in different beak lengths, the shorted, the better.
daryl


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Beautiful and unusual birds!
I love the sound of pigeon whistles, it is enchanting. Do you train your birds to carry them? And where do you find such interesting whistles? Are they antiques?

Thank you for sharing your photos!


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

_Actually, the standard for the chinese crested says they must be able to feed their own young. This breed does come in different beak lengths, the shorted, the better.
daryl _

Daryl, if you're speaking about the American Standard, I can speak to that since I wrote it along with J. P. Isom http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/ 
We purposely standarized beak length to be long enough to feed the young because the birds are so rare in the U.S. that we didn't want to put another barrier onto them (the need for feeders). We've always had every intention of adding the Chinese shorter face standard at some point if the birds become more popular - in China, the short faced ones are apparently considered more valuable (as are, e.g., Blondinettes or Satinettes here in the States as opposed to the "older" style Oriental Frills, etc.) I, personally, prefer the birds that can feed their own young; as I get older, I find I have less time for dealing with feeders, but again, that's just a personal preference.

Frank


----------

